# Ultraburn & sibutramine



## billy76 (Mar 22, 2015)

OK,

Over the past 18 months I have lost about 4 stone thanks to the help and advice from you guys on here.

I have just got some Ultraburn & sibutramine today.

Here's the thing.

I have currently been carb cycling & it seems to being going OK & I can maintain my life style eating like this.

Lost about another stone since carb cycling, on about 1600 cals a day (maintenance is around 2100).

But been on 13 stone for a two weeks now.

Anyway the wife is expecting tomorrow & I will be off work for about a month & stuck in the house for a week or two in the day time.

But should still be able to carry on training first thing in the morning (6am).

So I thought I would give sibutramine a try to prevent me from eating rubbish from being in the house all day, as will be bored.

Then use Ultraburn on training days as pre-workout.

Any of you guys used these, and got any advice.

Think I will try half a ultraburn tomorrow morning, as seen on the net some people go a bit west when the start on them.


----------



## billy76 (Mar 22, 2015)

Sorry should of used the search 1st.

Found some good info here:-

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/180189-d-hacks-ultra-burn-buzzing/?do=embed&page=4


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Ultraburn is good, very good appetite suppressent and stim but makes me feel terrible. I wouldn't dose it pre-workout though I'd take it upon waking that sh1t will affect you all day.


----------



## billy76 (Mar 22, 2015)

Thanks for your time here Ross.

I normally train around 6 to 6:30 in the morning. This both weights and cardio.

On alternative days .

I should be OK if I take it before then shouldn't I mate?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

billy76 said:


> Thanks for your time here Ross.
> 
> I normally train around 6 to 6:30 in the morning. This both weights and cardio.
> 
> ...


 Yeah mate you will feel it all day. I take at 6 30 am ish and still feeling it when i go to bed.


----------



## billy76 (Mar 22, 2015)

Anyone know the recommended daily dose for Sib?

Thanks


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

I would stongley advise keeping busy for as long as possible after taking these, i tried them working in my office and it was unbearable when you are not being physically active. The feeling lasts about 4-5 hours at least. Dimension Ultraburn has sib in it.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

billy76 said:


> Anyone know the recommended daily dose for Sib?
> 
> Thanks


 15mg


----------



## billy76 (Mar 22, 2015)

wow that's only 1 x sib table or one unltraburn.

Thanks for you info here guys


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

How many calories are you consuming?

Why do you feel the need for such strong cutting drugs when you can obviously make progress yourself?


----------



## billy76 (Mar 22, 2015)

On about 1600 cals a day (maintenance is around 2100).

Started taking UB around 5 in the morning as I go to the gym around 6 - 6:15.

I feel full of energy but won't say off my face, as some people have reported. I have took some ECA in the past & that did feel like I was on speed.

Also don't think it has done much of appetite suppressant for me.

So today I took 1 x UB around 5ish & 1 x Sib around 12.

Still don't think it's has done much of appetite suppressant for me taking both these in one day?


----------

